# Anyone have PVC feeders?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I have found a couple designs for cheap and effective PVC feeders online, does anyone have any they would recommend or use themselves?

Thanks, Jonathan


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

On my last club, we used sewer pipe and just made upsidedown T's with a cup cut out of the top of the T sections on the bottom where the deer could eat out of them. Placed drain holes in the bottom so water would not accumulate.

Took one season of scattering the corn around the feeder a little to get them used to eating out of them. But eventually they would eat out of them no problem. This club tried mechanical feeders before and it spooked the deer big time. They had no problem with the PVC feeders though.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> On my last club, we used sewer pipe and just made upsidedown T's with a cup cut out of the top of the T sections on the bottom where the deer could eat out of them. Placed drain holes in the bottom so water would not accumulate.
> 
> Took one season of scattering the corn around the feeder a little to get them used to eating out of them. But eventually they would eat out of them no problem. This club tried mechanical feeders before and it spooked the deer big time. They had no problem with the PVC feeders though.


That's exactly what I was thinking of doing.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I use them alot, they work great for us...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Where did y'all get the PVC? I've been looking at Lowe's online, and it's all expensive because it's rated for a certain PSI. Where can I get cheap PVC in like a 6 inch diameter?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

hope you can see this my tube feeder....went from 4in vertical tube holding 25lbs of corn to 6in vertical tube holding slightly more then 50 lbs of corn....reduced down from 6in to 2in and the horizontal troff is 4in.....makes them work for it to get it out (keeps them around longer


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I like those fancy designs but just a length of pipe tied to a tree with a coffee can top works fine except they will empty almost any size pipe in about three nights. Never could get one to last from weekend to weekend


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I like those fancy designs but just a length of pipe tied to a tree with a coffee can top works fine except they will empty almost any size pipe in about three nights. Never could get one to last from weekend to weekend


I figure if I minimize the size of the feeding tube, they will have to work for it harder.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I figure if I minimize the size of the feeding tube, they will have to work for it harder.


My wife put me on a diet once by giving me a really tiny spoon and fork.... I still ate too much but I did stay at the table longer!! Might work in your favor!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

works for me....the ***** are the ones that clean it out over night(25 lbs)....the deer takes 4 days, by the camera shots....  the deer don't stay till it's gone, they get a munch and move on....not a lot of pressure just so many that visit anyway


----------

